
I Taught My Computer to Write Its Own Music (2015) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/79/catalysts/how-i-taught-my-computer-to-write-its-own-music-rprd
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14909929](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14909929)

A bit more:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17239367](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17239367)

------
Jamwinner
You just made your own music in a very convoluted way. Some might argue that
its not even music, but thats a road I would tread.

Music is one of the few things that is truly human. The emotional, and not
just tonal content, is what makes music not just pleasant or interesting
noise. The constant drive to have computers make music is almost as old as
computers themselves, and the constant striving to make them as good as people
at anything.

~~~
nineteen999
Every time I've raised this, you get whacked by the AI crowd: "if the
listeners can't tell the different between music composed by computer and
composed by a human, what does it matter".

Even if a neural network can learn to simulate timbre, tone and emotion from
listening to the masters, it doesn't _feel_ anything while doing so. And
that's what makes it uninteresting to me (other than on a purely technical
level).

~~~
Rerarom
So if you listen to something and you have no idea how it was produced, you
have no idea whether it's interesting or not?

~~~
nineteen999
I might the music interesting, sure. Then when you find out how it was
created, you can discard any apparent or perceived emotional aspect of it if
it wasn't created by a human, since you know it's just a simulation.

